# how do you lose all this weight, guys.....?



## snailsongs (Jul 4, 2008)

I have seen quite a few posts here detailing weight loss from simply "getting out and riding" and so on.....So, I've been getting out and riding every single day since May, and i have not lost more than 3-5 pounds....in addition, I have cut out all fast food, make every attempt to eat healthier meals (we're talking brown rice and tofu w/ vegetables type dinners.... which I actually like), to shift large meals to earlier times of the day, and i've limited my snacking mostly to fruits, nuts, pretzels and yogurt though the occasional handful of potato chips does find it's way into my mouth. On top of this, I have begun a regimen of resistance training, 30-40 minutes 3 times a week.....I ride my bike to and from work (totalling 6 rides of 7mi each, every week) and every day I DON'T ride to and from work I go trail riding or out-the-road riding, SEEKING hills to tear myself down on for 45-60 minutes at a pop...what the heel am I missing here? I dont even want to lose that mch weight, just a measly 30 lbs......I am 6'0" 240 or so and relatively muscular and built, but after we had our 2nd son my workouts went out the window for the last 2 years (Up until this summer)....It's not that I don't enjoy riding, because I would do it even if it made me fatter...it's just that I had this plan of getting back to a more ideal weight over the summer, and so far that plan is tanking despite my best efforts.....so what gives? anyone else surprised at a lack of physiological change? any advice or encouragement would be appreciated....


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

I have always riden a lot (latley about a 100 miles per week on dirt) and still wasn't seeing the pounds drop the way I wanted. In 2008 I have really cut the carbs, high protien diet with protien shakes mixed in to help build muscle and recovery. So far I have dropped over 30 pounds; I am down around 200 lbs now. If I do eat carbs, I eat whole wheat carbs, very little refined processed food in my diet anymore. This has worked for me, but may not work for everyone else.


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

I've dropped quite a bit in 08.
Some things I've personally changed in my diet...
1. Less fast junky food. Now I try and prepare something at home and bring with me to work.
2. I've found that portion control makes a HUGE difference. I don't eat till I'm stuffed anymore.
3. Quite often, after a large meal, I will go out for a ride. Nothing huge, maybe 10kms. I feel great after one of those rides.
4. No more sugar filled sodas. I haven't had a regular Coke in about a year, and I have limited myself to diet sodas. They say that the average American can drop around 12 pounds if they just keep sugary sodas off their menus.
5. I still go out and enjoy myself. I do still drink coffee with cream, and I do still love my beer, and no, I don't drink light beer. I think moderation is key here.
Thats all I've really done. Now, I do not keep track of my weight, and never have. I'm not really interested in numbers, just results. Now, when I put on a pair of pants I bought less than a year ago, they are gigantic! I have dropped 3-4 pant sizes, and went from a 3XL shirt, to an XL. Thats huge to me!
I just saw a friend that I hadn't seen since last fall. He couldn't believe the weight loss and estimates it to be around 30-40 pounds. I still have a long way to go for my personal satisfaction, but I know I'll get there!
Here is me last fall:








And here is me earlier this season:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I went from 225 in 10/07 to 185 in 5/08*

I basically lost 40 lbs without riding at all because it was winter here in Reno, NV. Riding is very anaerobic meaning your heart rate is too high to burn fat, you burn muscle instead. I cut out all junk food and ate five small meals a day (about every three hours) to keep my metabolism high and curb any feeling of hunger. Drink alot of water, at least a gallon a day, water is the catalyst to fat burning. I kept my caloric intake at about 2400 calories a day. I was religious at the gym, 2 hours a day, 5 days a week. I spent an hour doing circuit training, (resistance training with little rest between sets), then I spent an hour either doing a stair climber or eliptical trainer. Invest in a heart rate monitor with a calorie counter (polar makes good ones), you want to keep your heart rate between 120 and 140 for the whole two hours and you should burn close to 1000 calories, maybe more. My weight loss was 1.25 to 1.5 lbs a week. I went from a size 38 waist with XL shirts, to a size 32 and a medium shirt. My bodyfat percentage went from 32-33% to 13-14% (measured both on a resistance scale and with calipers). There are a few amino acid supplements that can help you burn fat, try taking glutamine or l-carnitine supplements and even a glass of metamucil everyday helps you feel full when you are hungry. Good luck!


----------



## snailsongs (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, guys....craigstr that is a pretty intense sounding routine. That is similar to what I did several years ago to lose 35-40 lbs in about 9 months....the problem was, I burned out, then my son was born and it became all to easy to drop the workout from my day. Now I am back a bit heavier than when I started in 05-06. I guess what I was hoping was that I could find a balanced routine that I actually enjoyed (ie. didn't feel so much like work), which is what I have basically been doing this summer, it's just not producing the results I was hoping for....I suppose this winter when I hang up the bike I'll have to hit the gym and it will be there that I really start shaping up....maybe I'll make that a goal for this winter....hit the local Y and "train" for next season. thanks again....


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I had to commit to do it*



snailsongs said:


> Thanks for your replies, guys....craigstr that is a pretty intense sounding routine. That is similar to what I did several years ago to lose 35-40 lbs in about 9 months....the problem was, I burned out, then my son was born and it became all to easy to drop the workout from my day. Now I am back a bit heavier than when I started in 05-06. I guess what I was hoping was that I could find a balanced routine that I actually enjoyed (ie. didn't feel so much like work), which is what I have basically been doing this summer, it's just not producing the results I was hoping for....I suppose this winter when I hang up the bike I'll have to hit the gym and it will be there that I really start shaping up....maybe I'll make that a goal for this winter....hit the local Y and "train" for next season. thanks again....


I had to commit 100% to lose the weight, I've tried before and could never lose more than 10 pounds. Funny thing is, I ride three to four days a week now, I do about 2-25 mile rides on my trail bike, then ride 1 or 2 days on my FR bike doing hard 3-4 mile climbs (on a 47 lb FR rig) to get to our favorite downhills, I'm burning as many calories, if not more than when I was training seriously, my diet has relaxed a little, I'm still eating 5 meals a day but riding increases my appetite, so I've added about 500 calories (power bars, gels, recovery drinks) to my diet, I havent lost any more weight. I dont think riding will do it for some people, if I were a roadie doing 100 milers at a heart rate of 130-150 bpm for 5 hours, I think I would weigh about 160 pounds. you just have to experiment and find what works for you. One inspirational and informative website I found is www.johnstonefitness.com, check out the forums, there is alot of weight loss info on there.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

johnstonefitness.com like craigster said is a GREAT resource for info... some of the before-after pics are just amazing... another one is bodyforlife.com 

side note... if you aren't tracking your body fat % while tracking your weight you are flying blind.. 

i use both a body fat scale and myo tape... on a bad week on the scale i still can see that i'm making progress.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I'm down over 120lbs, about 80 of that in the last 9 months. I didn't start exercising more to lose that weight. The weight lose eventually led to me training to run a marathon and a lot more biking because it's more fun when the hills are less painful. 

To lose all that weight I just started counting calories. I can and do eat whatever I want, however I limit myself to 800 calories under my BMRx1.2. Now I tend to eat more healthy food because it's the only way to stay full with such a limited calorie diet. I also don't take exercise into my calculation at all, any exercise I do is extra calorie deficit on my 800 a day. 

In any case I just created a new spread-sheet on my laptop, entered my daily weight and it told me how many calories I could eat for the day. After each meal or snack I punch in the calories and it updates to how many more calories I can have for the day.


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing impressive here but at one time, I was 205. I started running thre times a week and watchingjunk food (mainly fast food) but still ate pizza and the usual stuff- just no fast Food and less sugar (no soda). In six months, I was down to 175. Running is incredible but remember that slow jogging burns fat and nothing happens till you are close to 20 mins in. After that, the fat starts to burn off as the activity becomes aerobic. I am maintaining now at 180-185.

Biking also does that to a certain degree but only if I do one really long weekly ride every week (4-6 hours). Again, the fat starts to drop off. I wish I had better advice but the older we get, the harder it becomes. Women tend to make us age faster too.


----------



## snailsongs (Jul 4, 2008)

BlueMountain said:


> Nothing impressive here but at one time, I was 205. I started running thre times a week and watchingjunk food (mainly fast food) but still ate pizza and the usual stuff- just no fast Food and less sugar (no soda). In six months, I was down to 175. Running is incredible but remember that slow jogging burns fat and nothing happens till you are close to 20 mins in. After that, the fat starts to burn off as the activity becomes aerobic. I am maintaining now at 180-185.
> 
> Biking also does that to a certain degree but only if I do one really long weekly ride every week (4-6 hours). Again, the fat starts to drop off. I wish I had better advice but the older we get, the harder it becomes. Women tend to make us age faster too.


Running is how I lost nearly 40 lbs the first time around, and I was running 20-25 minutes on a treadmill every other day (and resistance training in the off days.....) the other thing I forgot to mention in my original post is that I used to smoke, and I quit about 4 months ago. I have never felt better or been happier, and I wish I had done it years ago, but that's another post altogether. Maybe my metabolism has taken a hit from this sudden lack of stimulant in the system....even my doctor said I would probably gain some weight. Then again, maybe riding is just NOT doing it for me, and i need to hit the treadmill again.....way less fun, though, than going out and riding everyday. and BlueMountain, pizza is total junk food too..... thanks guys.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I would suggest counting fat by the gram and not eating outside of your own kitchen.

I had to go on a 40 grams of fat per day target and no alcohol upon learning I had problems from an organ with a congenital defect. I'm not on the scale on a regular basis but I'll be coming upon a year of always 2-3 notches smaller with the belt and keeping 18-20 pounds off. 

What happens when you eat out is most preparing the food put more fat in than their supposed to.

My 40 gram target also makes it about impossible to do anything but eat well if I'm to satisfy my needs when I'm also exercising. What I mean is I have to eat the suggested servings of raw fruits and veggies to keep full and satisfied.

I do realize the discipline to do what I am doing is not easy. I have the motivation of remembering my health hell and being in the hospital and the motivation of having 3 young kids and my own father dying at a young age so that helps. 

Good luck.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

building muscle mass is where you REALY see fat loss... muscle burns a lot more calories then fat does even when it's not doing anything... so you increase your metabolism when you gain muscle... 

as for treadmill vs bike... if you got a good HR monitor and followed about the same kind of work out you'd burn a similar amount of calories...


----------



## bdogfish (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey I want in on this topic as well. 

I lost about 30 lbs. on riding, cutting out junk foods and soda. I have hit a low spot in that I am not losing any more weight. I have now gone back to lifting. I am still at the same weight but I do see the fat being replaced with muscle and tone. 

I think to start one must set a realistic goal. Once that is reached you can move on to higher goal.

I started at 269.5 lbs. and now weigh about 236 lbs. Most of my weight is in my upper body, gut etc... Cutting back on junk will help out a bunch.

Give it some time and be commited it will start to shed away.


----------



## Sigmatero (Aug 20, 2007)

#1 keep a food diary
#2 cut out virtually all carbs (reduces calories)
#3 do *fun* excercise (don't go to the gym IOW unless it's to "play" something like racquetball) whenever you can but don't worry so muc about excercise- what you put in your mouth is much more impt.

That's how I lost 60# last summer anyway


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

18 pounds in 6 weeks....

lifting in the gym 3 to 4 days a week (mostly upper body and abs- legs are strong and I am not concentrating on that right now)
get a heart monitor (Costco has a good one for 60 bucks) and go on 2000 plus calorie rides 2 times week and 3000 1 time a week and 4000 1 time a week

try to watch your eating....and when you eat a meal at a restaurant cut in in half and take the half you don't eat home.....eat it later....drink 2 glasses of water before you start eating a meal and relax when ur eating (I always eat very fast)

a gallon to a gallon and a half of water is the norm for me


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Avery interesting thread, and it would seem no one thing works or is for everyone.

As for me, I cut out all the junk food, eat basically a low carb regimen and as many whole foods as possible. I keep sugary foods (ie:fruit) to a minimum, eat no sugar and extremely little honey. Breads are mainly either low carb or millet and flax, and not everyday. Also, I eat most of the carbs early in the day, except veggies. I have veggies with dinner everyday. 

Diet soda is to a minimum I shoot for less than 4 cans/bottles a week. Okay ya busted me, this week I had a lot more diet pop than that...

Also, I drink mainly water, drink very little alcohol and try not to eat anything after 7pm. I also drink a few ounces daily of a functional fruit juice that has done wonders and take a few high quality supplements.

Here is another big deal, along with not eating after 7pm, eat many small meals daily, not 3 square meals! And do not over eat! Eating 5 or 6 times a day ramps up your metabolism and regulates things like insulin etc... Basically your body becomes a fuel burning machine, not a body fat storage bag.

As to riding, I try to commute daily and I also ride a few times a week, at least 5 or 6 miles. I have a bike trailer and use that to make grocery runs. In the winter I swim and workout at the local YMCA. I am trying to get to weight training sessions a week back into my summer schedule.

Now, all that is important, but here is the clincher, whatever you decide to do, commit to it and with a diet (ugly word...ug!) or a way of eating you can not cheat! One ding dong blows your plan for a whole day at the very least! Losing weight is not a simple operation, and for this to work, total health should be your goal. 

I say all this and must also add, this is what I have learned, this is what I do and I have the blood tests, good results from physicals and weight loss to back it up. I am not a doctor or nutritionist.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

I think a lot of folks, even when trying to lose weight, make the mistake of eating too much in their "recovery" meals after a ride. You think you can eat a fair amount b/c of the effort you just put in, but that has always been where I think i've blocked my weight loss. A couple hundred calories for recovery is good....but an order of chicken wings and a burger are not warranted, even if you just put in a 3 hour hammerfest....


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*I need few answers *



craigstr said:


> I kept my caloric intake at about 2400 calories a day. I was religious at the gym, 2 hours a day, 5 days a week. I spent an hour doing circuit training, (resistance training with little rest between sets),


Hi
Great post here.
I am about to start my challenge, more here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4756274&postcount=222
I thought I might ask you few questions. I am ok with spending 5 days a week doing my gym training but I hoped you could post here the routine you followed so I could see how you structured it. 
Also, you mentioned 2400 calories a day, again, is there any chance you post here say a week's long menu you followed? I found on the internet some help but anything that could help fight the monotony of eating the same meals every day would be of great importance to me.

Thank you for your help.
Cheers


----------



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

i found all too often in my life that routine played a terrible part. when i first moved out from home a few years back, i immediately lost 20 pounds. when mom wasnt making me her best saturday dinners anymore, weight was lost fast. then i eventually came to a realization. routine. 

i eat when society has always told me it's time to. i can eat anytime when i'm on shift, but i always waited until my lunch hour, or ate on my lunch hour when i could have waited later into the day. now i've done my absolute best to eat only when i'm hungry, and smaller portions, thus i eat every 3-4 hours, but small. this whole "lunch-time-three-meals-a-day" thing is awful for your body. 

lets take a look at what messed ME up alot before.

going out to lunch with co-workers - needless fats, salts, oils. pack your lunch, fruits & veggies. and remember if you aren't hungry at lunch time, go out with the coworkers, just have a drink and eat when you get back to the office.

bar hopping - needless sugars, carbs, calories. stay away from booze if at all possible.

reward time/cheat day - just simply don't do it. don't think that all your good progress is cause for reward. you're only cheating progress.

bbq/festive events - the mother of all mess-ups. bbqs and festive gatherings are the worst for people messing up. there's terribly fat/salty/oily/sugary foods abound, and even more alcohol if you party how my friends do. eat the veggies that no one else does, stay away from meats unless just grilled with no additives.

im down 50 pounds in 5 months. with my own diet-regimen. which does include microwave burritos... because i'd rather work out twice as hard, than eat half as well.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Not that I've lost a ton of weight, but its coming off now that my routine is down...

I eat 2300 calories on off day ands 2600 on ride days. For the past two weeks I've been riding 20 miles of mixed (paved, dirt) with a 1/2 to 1/4 mile 8% hill at mile 8 and mile 17 three times a week. I typically ride at about 70% effort so that my heartrate stays down and my legs only burn climbing the hill.

On days I don't do 20 mile rides, I do 7.5-10 mile rides at elevated pace. I don't do these often anymore as I'm trying to build base miles this month (300 miles this month? trying for the mapmyride.com challenge). 

I take very close care to be almost constantly eating low calorie foods (fruits, veggies) with spikes in calories in the morning, noon, and evening. More water, less milk. 

I still eat carbs and drink beer, but typically eat more the night before an on day. I also make sure to eat some healthy fat (and non healthy fat) as my joints typically feel better on the rides if I do that.

Basics: Portion (and overall calorie) Control, "easier", longer rides, and fluid intake really seem to be what matters.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Calories per day varies a lot by person. When I first started riding i 2 years ago was more on the muscle-bound side, and my daily burn was about 3500 so I was able to drop 30lbs in 3 months....but then my metabolism came to a screeching halt, daily burn maybe 2100 or a little more, which made taking off weight much harder, plus towards the end I restricted my calories probably too much which probably forced down my metabolism. Moral of the story, you may need to experiment with calorie levels, or consider having your metabolic rate measured (my cycling coach has the equipment and did it for me...for $100)

I think there is software available which can generate meal plans and even grocery lists..my boss has one, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

also, many people keep to rides they know that they can do. rolling through paved walking trails in town etc, but if there's one bit of advice i can give, it's always challenge yourself. i take as many hills to work as i possibly can, and i ride trails that i always feel are a step above what i can comfortably do.

i find no sense of accomplishment in doing something below my level.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Hate to say it, but I did a lot better with weight loss when I was doing long road rides, as opposed to shorter, but more intense rides on my SS. 'Long slow distance' riding puts you in the zone to burn fat, instead of catabolizing your own tissue. I'm stronger, but...not as lean, with my SS.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Did anyone here follow Atkins Diet?
If so, please share your experience with other.
Cheers


----------



## snailsongs (Jul 4, 2008)

I just can't do the food deprivation thing to myself all that much. I think I eat a lot healthier than your average american (or at least your average midwesterner). I don't eat things from a box or that come with 'seasoning packets', eat vegetarian at home and loads of fresh veggies and nearly all whole grains, but I tend to overeat a bit (Hmm...big seconds on the tofu brown rice stir-fry please). I also will splurge on a Culvers (anyone?) cheeseburger once in a great while because life is too short not to, IMHO. In short, I think that I am over-all quite healthy, I just want to lose a little of the accumulated fat I have stored on this frame from earlier, fast-foodier times. 
Last thursday I got on the treadmill at my local Y during my usual resistance training, and I was shocked to discover that i could only jog (moderate pace) for about 7 minutes. I was sure that all this bike riding over the last 4 months would have gotten my body in shape for jogging, but apparently not. I do go for some longer rides (10-12 miles with hills, etc) and I feel as if I've been jogging when I'm finished with some of them. my body just doesn't consider the two exercises on the same level at all. Since I lost 40 lbs in 6 months back when I used to run several times a week, I have come to the conclusion that I need to start running again.....I'm just loathe to give up the bike rides for a treadmill, though, so I may not worry too much about it until I have to hang up the bike for winter, and then I'll start crushing myself again. After all, the primary reason I ride is because I love it, not because I want to lose weight.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

... is your heart rate rolling at the same rate as when you're running?... could have something to do with it? i'm picking up a HR monitor soon... should be intrested to see what happens


----------



## Starkonian (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.menshealth.com/cda/article.do?site=MensHealth&channel=weight.loss&category=transform.2007&conitem=671b1d8690fd2110VgnVCM20000012281eac____

I've posted this elsewhere here...the TNT Diet. The best thing out there for a man who wants to lose fat without losing muscle mass at the same time. Do yourself a favor and read this book!


----------



## tri1cruser (Aug 10, 2008)

Read the book Paleo Diet for athletes. It has some good points to it that helped me loose the last 20 lbs.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

Healthy eating is difficult, and not necessarily intuitive. Fat doesn't always come from fatty foods. It is just the way your body stores energy. Your new diet and lack of smoking has probably done wonders for your heart and circulation system, but if, in total, you are eating the same number of calories as before, just in a different form, you won't lose weight.

I strongly recommend weight watchers. I have seen simply amazing transformations among my family - most especially with those whose weight problems kind of creeped up on them.b

My dad, brother in law, and his brother just joined weight watchers and had a "biggest loser" competition for a month. Prior to WW, all of them had spent months cutting out junk food, reducing portions, eating tofu, and exercising 3-4 times a week. Nothing worked. They followed weight watchers for a month and each lost between 15 - 20 lbs. None of them starved either.

Having lived in Europe the last 4 years, I can tell you the reason most people are thin there is for one reason alone: portion size. People there eat half, seriously half, what Americans eat. Even their junk food comes in itty bitty bags. When I came back to the US, I was ordering kids meals at restaurants. I was grossed out by the amount of food they'd pile on my plate. I remember going to Chili's with my wife, sharing ONE appetizer and a margarita, and feeling like we were going to explode.

Someone else in the thread mentioned that mtn biking is not the greatest sport for losing weight. I agree. It is highly anaerobic, especially if you aren't particularly fit to begin with. The weight loss zone (for me at 35) is 120 - 140 bpm. On a normal off road ride, I usually average 140 - 150 bpm. I'm burning a lot of sugar, not fat. In other words, I'm burning what I eat, but not what's hanging off my body. Road riding is much better for controlling heart rate, and improving fitness.

High rep, low weight lifting is also an AWESOME way to lose weight - arguably faster than aerobic exercise. People that are really serious about losing weight (like the John Stone guy - though he seems to have err...overdone it) basically live in the gym, count every calorie, and consume mass quantities of supplements. It works, but I sometimes wonder if you have to be a bit of a weirdo to get that into it.


----------



## Starkonian (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually, people over carb themselves. Carbs are converted to Glycogen, Glucose, which controls blood sugar levels. When the Glycogen "tank" is full in your muscles it then goes to being stored as fat since that's your bodies natural way of preparing for times when you are undernourished, which doesn't happen to most of us anymore since the end of the cave man days. Natural fats in meat, nuts, cheese etc are healthy. Man have been eating these types of foods for eons.It's our addiction to carbs (sugar) that leads us down the road to obesity, diabetis, heart desease etc. and most of these desease were rare untill the last century or so. SO, low carbs, natural fats (see above), multi colored vegitibles and exersize is the fast lane to good health.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

++++1 Weight Watchers. This has worked for me in the past. I'm back on the WW wagon. Over the past couple of years I've put on about 30 lbs, I was injured at work and on Worker's Comp & Partial Worker's Comp - just going back to my job. I know part of my problem was STRESS and not being able to lose the weight - even though I was exercising.


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

I just went low carb...really, more the right carbs. And smaller portions. Lost over 100lbs. Still losing:thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

taterbug said:


> I just went low carb...really, more the right carbs. And smaller portions. Lost over 100lbs. Still losing:thumbsup:


Please please please more details


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

tri1cruser said:


> Read the book Paleo Diet for athletes. It has some good points to it that helped me loose the last 20 lbs.


Probably the best book out there for low carb/paleo eating. What is really nice about the book is that is tailors the diet to endurance athletes, something Cordain's first book did not do.

I have been eating Paleo for a while, but just recently stopped "cheating" for the most part. So I have cut out all grain and processed foods, beans, rice, and most dairy.

In addition to the weight coming off, I have noticed:

A slight decrease in appetite and an appetite that is easily controlled. Less pigging out.

it is much easier to tell when I am full, and stop eating accordingly.

More energy overall, and the dreaded 2 PM slump is gone.

Better sleep patterns--I'm not waking up in the middle of the night, hungry.

My lifts and ride times are improving (slowly)

YMMV, of course.


----------



## SoMo Addict (Jul 26, 2008)

snailsongs said:


> I just can't do the food deprivation thing to myself all that much. I think I eat a lot healthier than your average american (or at least your average midwesterner). I don't eat things from a box or that come with 'seasoning packets', eat vegetarian at home and loads of fresh veggies and nearly all whole grains, but I tend to overeat a bit (Hmm...big seconds on the tofu brown rice stir-fry please). I also will splurge on a Culvers (anyone?) cheeseburger once in a great while because life is too short not to, IMHO. In short, I think that I am over-all quite healthy, I just want to lose a little of the accumulated fat I have stored on this frame from earlier, fast-foodier times.
> Last thursday I got on the treadmill at my local Y during my usual resistance training, and I was shocked to discover that i could only jog (moderate pace) for about 7 minutes. I was sure that all this bike riding over the last 4 months would have gotten my body in shape for jogging, but apparently not. I do go for some longer rides (10-12 miles with hills, etc) and I feel as if I've been jogging when I'm finished with some of them. my body just doesn't consider the two exercises on the same level at all. Since I lost 40 lbs in 6 months back when I used to run several times a week, I have come to the conclusion that I need to start running again.....I'm just loathe to give up the bike rides for a treadmill, though, so I may not worry too much about it until I have to hang up the bike for winter, and then I'll start crushing myself again. After all, the primary reason I ride is because I love it, not because I want to lose weight.


For real. Running and biking are way different. I toss in a good run, on singletrack at the mountain up and down hills cuz I can't stand to run on the street or treadmill, every couple weeks. It totally kicks my butt every time, like I almost puke kinda kick my butt.

I was't overweight when I started riding regularly a few months ago, but I was definately soft all over. I changed to a more consistent, balanced diet, and ride regularly. I don't weigh myself by I went from a 38 inch waist before to wearing my old 36 inch pants and seriously needing to cinch the belt to hold them up. Its no doubt both the change in diet and the excercise combined. One without the other probably wouldn't have done me half as much good.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*Inspired..*

Great thread! I am just getting back into Mountain Biking (cycling in general) after a almost 10year abscense. In those ten or so years, I went from my regular cycling weight of around 190 (5'11") to my current weight of about 250. ..hence my moniker..hehehe.
Well it's really not funny.. I am 45 years old and mostly inactive..needless to say, my metabolism is pretty much non existant. I have missed being out on the trails here in Wisconsin and at a recent visit to the bike shop, I decided it was time I got back into trail riding..I love it..it was and still is in my blood. This thread is an inspiration to me to eat healthier (smaller portions) and start an excercise regimen. Oh btw I got an 07 Gary Fisher Wahoo. Its not a real high zooter but, it'll get me back on the dirt (rubber side down) again. Thanks for all the helpful posts.. I'll let you all know of any progress! Peace:thumbsup:


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

in my experience, the best way to lose weight is to eat more and lead an active lifestyle.

No fast food, no fried food, no fats.

6 meals a day with protein being a part of every meal.

Huge breakfast - Egg whites, whole grain toast, whole grain cereal, fat free milk, coffee

Snack- whold grain muffins, piece of fruit

Huge Lunch- very large salad, chicken breast or two, boiled eggs, fat free cottage cheese, steamed veggies

Snack- protein bar, raw veggies, fruit

Medium Dinner- chicken breast or turkey cutlet, steamed veggies, fat free cottage cheese

Snack- protein shake, fruit, nuts

no carbs (bread, rice, pasta) after 6pm.

excercise (ride/lift weights/interval train) 3 to 4 times a week for at least a half hour per session and really, REALLY sweat.

i don't think just riding is enough. it's great cardio and it works certain muscle groups,

but it's not balanced enough from a whole body fitness perspective for me.

push yourself, but don't hurt yourself.

just my advice based on personal experience.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

snailsongs said:


> I just can't do the food deprivation thing to myself all that much.


food deprivation will cause you to gain weight.

you have to keep your body constantly processing food/protein

so that it doesn't decided to store food for those times when it knows you're not going to eat.

so keep eating!


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> Please please please more details


Every morning-peanut butter and jelly on whole wheat bread and a glass of 100% juice...lunch is generally a grilled chicken salad. At night-just meat and a salad. No carbs. I know it sounds weird but it is working for me...oh, and lots of water during the day. It keeps you full and seems to keep hunger at bay


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

water also really helps your metabolism.

if you're hungry though, you should eat.

just eat smart. 

PB&J on whole wheat is the wonder food.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

snailsongs said:


> and I was shocked to discover that i could only jog (moderate pace) for about 7 minutes. I was sure that all this bike riding over the last 4 months would have gotten my body in shape for jogging, but apparently not.


wierd. I used to run a 3 mile loop once or twice a week, but now i almost never do. When i do, every month or so, i can bang it out in 22 minutes, which is damn fast, imo... but then my muscles hurt so bad i'm lame for a day or two. All the biking seems to keep the cardio strong though.

I've been the same weight, 225, for over a year now. I'd like to lose it, but not enough to really change my life, i guess.


----------



## icon27 (Jul 16, 2008)

315 down to 270.... all I can say is THE SOUTH BEACH DIET... cost me $5 for the book to lose 45lbs. Not a bad trade. Still losing to this day. Hoping to reach 235 or less


----------



## tech_dog (Aug 25, 2008)

I was 270 when I started riding 3 years ago. I'm 200 now, with a lot more muscle on me.

Any intense exercise will burn calories. I think riding with lots of climbing is the best exercise I've ever found, and I enjoy doing it.

I'm now 44, and there's also no way around the fact that I need to eat less than I used to. 

Put those two together, and I'm now the fittest I've been in my life. Gotta love it...


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

I lost 40 pounds (lost more in fat, but gained a little back in muscle) in 3 months, made huge progress in strength, doubling a couple of my lifts and increasing my overall effective strength by about 40%. Did this in the evening after work, in a small bedroom with nothing but a barbell with 400 pounds of plates, a couple dumbbells with 200 pounds of plates, a timer and a rubber exercise band to simulate a rowing machine. Total cost of everything was maybe $50.


----------



## crazyseany (Sep 8, 2008)

well about 4 years ago the wife and I "bought" a diet off an infomercial and gave it a try. I went from 250 down to 218. without much exersize. well we stopped and now I only eat 2000 calories a day and am back up to 260+ (im probably going to start a post on my new attempt) anyhow my 2000cal is eating one meal a day consisting of a (or similar)Bigmac, dbl cheesburgh, large fry and large coke.....

here's the plan/lifestyle change I'm starting Sunday.
p=protein= chicken/turkey breast,lean hamburg,tuna,egg whites

carb=baked or sweet potato, longrain rice or oatmeal
v=vegetables
f=fruit

meal1- 4ozP 1cupf
meal2- 4ozP 1/2 cupf
meal3- 4ozp 1cupv 1cupcarb
meal4- 4ozp 1/2 cupv
meal5- 4ozp 1cupv 1cupcarb

no sugar, dairy, butter, salt no bread or pastas or simple carbs.........

try to drink 1 gallon water per day.

eventually its hard to eat all the meals... its like "i have to eat AGAIN!"

A friend gave me a plan for free (paid 200 for infomercial) that his bodybuilder brother(actually won Mr. Ohio) uses when needing to lean down before a contest.... was the exact same only it included a "cheat" day. the info one said not to because eventually you'll have 2 then 3 then 4..... cheat days.

hope this helps someone and ill let you know on my progress.

sean


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

,,,,


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*pretty simple*

burn more than you eat
most of us, riding hard are burning around 800-1000 calories an hour
we burn 2500 plus just being alive
so count your daily burn and eat whatever you want or can
but stay under the burn #


----------

